# plane crash



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

a four seater plane has crashed in a cemetery in ireland,


















the body count is currently at 178, and they are still finding more......

simon


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

That joke is almost as old as some of the bodies they are recovering..... :lol:


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Rather odd that as i found it funny also 8O :lol:


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Is there any reason why the plane crashed in Ireland in your silly childish joke I tried to work it out but failed. Prehaps you in your wisdom could explain


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

8O


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

Patsy said:


> Is there any reason why the plane crashed in Ireland


Probably because it was flying over Ireland when the engine failed...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Patsy said:


> silly childish joke


Judging from 99.9% of the jokes in this section, I was rather under the impression that being silly & childish was a precondition for posting?

:wink:

Dougie.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Patsy said:


> Is there any reason why the plane crashed in Ireland in your silly childish joke I tried to work it out but failed. Prehaps you in your wisdom could explain


 8O 8O 8O

Jock.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Chrisdy 
Loved your reply Brillant


----------

